# coyote lure



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what is a good coyote lure to use at dirthole sets?
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Get ahold of Charlie at Hoosier Trap Supply (Greenwood, IN), they have a website, or call him. He makes a brand of lures called "Leatherwood Creek", the Coyote Carnage & Long Distance Predator (skunky) are 2 of my favorite lures.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what's the website?
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

http://hoosiertrappersupply.com/

It currently says the site's down, he recently hade it overhauled, so maybe it's just being updated.

Phone# is 317-881-3075.....he'll mail you a catalog.......tell him Smitty sent ya :wink:

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanx Smitty
:sniper:


----------

